# Son's betta and other fish



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

So my youngest son's betta name Speedy has been moved to a new 29 gallon tank I set up. He lived in a gallon bowl for a while, but when my oldest son's betta died they asked to move the remaining one to the new tank. It has no other fish in it yet and tomorrow I have promised them that we can go get some new fish for the new aquarium. Are there any fish I must totally avoid? Are there just some fish that are terrible tank mates for a betta? Should I consider getting speedy his own little tank in the spirit of giving my kids a better choice of fish to stock the new tank?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

assuming this is a male Betta, obviously another male Betta is out of the question 

Avoid Gouramis since they're in the same species class as them and could cause some tension and probably some fighting, and any fish with long flowing fins like Fancy Guppies (normal Guppies with shorter fins should be fine).

My Dwarf Gourami in my 30 gallon is the only thing holding me back from putting a Betta in it...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If its a male avoid guppies,as the betta will see the colorful and flowy fins as a rival and may pick at them.Neons I have been told are fin nippers,but ive kept plakats(Short finned males)with glolight tetras and head and tail light tetras,and even had a few swords with him.I suggest you avoid shrimp as he will see them as lunch,and I even buy ghost shrimp as snacks for mine.Many snail species can be kept with them,they have the shell and most bettas will check them out but become bored with them.Ottos and cories are great as they stay at the bottom.They do like groups though so research them first.

It really depends on the betta.Some are very laid back and can live with most anything and others are so voracious they go after any and everything.Good luck,and I think its a great decision to place the betta in a tank.Jusdt be sure to add a heater,hes tropical and they appreciate water in the 80s.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Avoid any fin nippers. Tetras, small Danios, Rasboras and Corys should be fine. Make sure your Batta has some floating plants to hide in. I have found that my Bettas like to hang out near a filter outflow but never near the bottom.


----------



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

Well Speedy the Beta has been in the tank with 2 Corys, 1 Tiger Barb, 1 Albino Tiger Barb, and a Botia for a good solid week or two with no issues. He has staked out a claim under the filter outflow. He really is a very relaxed fish which is good. I was a bit worried that the Tiger Barbs would nip his fins, but they really could seem to care less. I am very happy that I moved him to the big tank out of his small one.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

That's great that he has new tankmates and a new home 

Like someone else said, it depends on the betta. The first one I ever got was so laid back he shared a 5 gal with a couple fancy guppy boys and had no problems, but the one I have now is so fiesty that he attacks snails and anything else he can catch. He's in a very heavily planted tank now with just 3 female guppy juveniles. Everyone has plenty of hiding/resting places and he seems to have given up chasing them unless they swim right by his nose! (I have so many juvies right now I opted to put a couple in to see if I could get him used to tankmates...we'll see!)

Enjoy your new tank!


----------

